

Ask HN: Closest thing to Firebug for IE? - gruseom

What's the best Firebug-style tool that runs in IE? I'm using "IE Web Developer", which is grotesquely bad. There must be something out there that makes testing in IE bearable (preferably IE6 and up).
======
thorax
Firebug Lite: <http://getfirebug.com/lite.html>

They've gotten it to come further along than I expected it would ever get.

~~~
kalid
Seconded. Also, it helps to dynamically load jQuery into the page so you can
use its CSS selectors, etc. from the Firebug lite console.

<http://www.command-tab.com/2008/03/13/jqueryize-bookmarklet/>

------
jdunck
<http://www.debugbar.com/>

~~~
railsjedi
DebugBar is awful

------
nickfox
Visual Studio 2008 with client-side debugging is pretty darn good. I use that
along with firefox/firebug and have found the two to be comparable. Microsoft
has done a pretty good job with the javascript debugging.

------
jmoiron
If you install visual studio express 'web developer' package, which urged
strongly to install microsoft sql server and some large dot net package, you
can debug javascript fairly nicely:

[http://www.berniecode.com/blog/2007/03/08/how-to-debug-
javas...](http://www.berniecode.com/blog/2007/03/08/how-to-debug-javascript-
with-visual-web-developer-express/)

I use a combination of this and firebog lite, but neither is as good as
firebug or safari's web developer tools.

------
kingsley2
Microsoft Script Editor (if you primarily need JavaScript debugging).
Unfortunately, it's bundled with MS Office - go figure.
[http://www.jonathanboutelle.com/mt/archives/2006/01/howto_de...](http://www.jonathanboutelle.com/mt/archives/2006/01/howto_debug_jav.html)

------
mnaganov
IE Web Developer toolbar for DOM / CSS inspection and tweaking, and MS Script
Editor (from MS Office) for JS debugging. Wireshark for net requests dumping.

But of course Firebug is much easier to use.

------
halo
Developer Tools for IE8 with IE8 put in IE6/7 rendering mode?

~~~
railsjedi
This is my recommended choice. While IE8 Beta 2 is pretty buggy, and I'm not
sure it can match IE7 rending mode with 100% accuracy, its by far the best
available option.

------
msb
This one is not bad...

<http://projects.nikhilk.net/WebDevHelper/Default.aspx>

------
apu
XRay for some rudimentary placement information:
<http://www.westciv.com/xray/>

------
falsestprophet
It may very well be Firebug on Firefox.

